# Duke's new look!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Our collars and leashes came in, and we wanted to show them off! 

He's so darn handsome! :wub:



























".... Are you done yet?!.... I just want my dinner!"










The Agitation collar and leashes came from Zuka K9, and the prong from Hallmark (Sprenger). I love them! Very nice quality! 

We're ready for action now!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

They look good! He looks like he's not too happy about his picture being taken, though!  I love the face in the last pic!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> They look good! He looks like he's not too happy about his picture being taken, though!  I love the face in the last pic!


Thanks!

Yeah, he wasn't thrilled... I wanted to get the pictures (friend asked for them) before dinner. He definitely just wanted his food! Duke gets very annoyed with my picture obsession....

He certainly wont be happy once I get my camera fixed or a new one..... lol Oh the torture... poor deprived dog...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice!! He wears them well


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, he wasn't thrilled... I wanted to get the pictures (friend asked for them) before dinner. He definitely just wanted his food! Duke gets very annoyed with my picture obsession....
> 
> He certainly wont be happy once I get my camera fixed or a new one..... lol Oh the torture... poor deprived dog...


 LOL deprived indeed!Poor thing has to deal with papparazi (sp?)! He is gorgeous, though


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> LOL deprived indeed!Poor thing has to deal with papparazi (sp?)! He is gorgeous, though


Haha! Thank you! I'm a horrible owner... making the poor dog sit for pictures a few minutes before dinner time!!  I know... bad owner!



MustLoveGSDs said:


> Very nice!! He wears them well


Thank you!!  I was pretty excited about these!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't worry, His look will change once he starts associating the equipment with bite work!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your handsome boy wears them nicely, the last pic was a winner with his expression. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Your handsome boy wears them nicely, the last pic was a winner with his expression. Thanks for sharing.


Oh I know! I love that last one! He was so annoyed with me..... he's a very patient dog, but one that will definitely let you know when he's not getting any enjoyment out of the activities! lol!

And thank you! I really like them, glad I got the ones I did... I think they look great on him! 



robk said:


> Don't worry, His look will change once he starts associating the equipment with bite work!


Oh I am sure! lol! He's already learned to associate the kennel in the car = Training day! I am sure once we get to use these, it will be the same!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, he wasn't thrilled... I wanted to get the pictures (friend asked for them) before dinner. He definitely just wanted his food! Duke gets very annoyed with my picture obsession....
> 
> He certainly wont be happy once I get my camera fixed or a new one..... lol Oh the torture... poor deprived dog...


Just wait until I remember to put my card BACK in the camera before class this Sunday- LOL- left camera cable at work..i PROMISE to get you those 2 pics soon, very soon!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Just wait until I remember to put my card BACK in the camera before class this Sunday- LOL- left camera cable at work..i PROMISE to get you those 2 pics soon, very soon!


Lol! You better, I've been waiting patiently here!!!! 

And can't wait to have some pictures from training! I'll need to practice with you camera a bit so I can take over when you two are out!  Can't wait! 

I'm super excited for Sunday! As always, I really look forward to it each week! So does Duke! He KNOWS when it's sunday morning.... I'm up super early alone, and getting his collars on.... he lights up and whines and follows me through the house literally touching me at each step I make! It's cute! We both really enjoy it! :wild:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

camera cable is in my purse- will be home by 6 and email them to you then!!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> camera cable is in my purse- will be home by 6 and email them to you then!!!!


Yay! Can't wait to see them! Thank you! :wild:


----------

